# Bacon-Wrapped Water Chestnuts



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2020)

Years ago, at a holiday party, our hostess made a variety of appetizers, including one I completely fell in love with and it's so simple. I occasionally make this at home and since I bought the ingredients for it today, I wanted to share it with you all. How much of the ingredients you buy depends on how many you're serving.

Whole canned water chestnuts
Raw bacon slices, each slice cut in half
BBQ sauce of your choice (I love the Kraft Sweet Brown Sugar)
Wooden toothpicks

Drain water chestnuts. Wrap each water chestnut with a half slice of bacon. Secure each one with toothpick, pushing the toothpick down into the chestnut. Place into a baking dish. Drizzle your choice of BBQ sauce over the bacon-wrapped chestnuts. Bake in a 400 degree pre-heated oven for about 20-25 minutes, or until bacon is cooked and sizzling. Remove from oven and let cool. Transfer to serving platter. 

Simple and amazingly delicious.


----------

